# Lots of kittens and cats looking for forever homes



## cats galore

Rather than starting lots of threads i thought i would do this one and add all the cats and kittens looking for homes at the moment.

1. Sophie - a 2 yr old tabby who was very poorly while pregnant. Fortunately she came through her illness and gave birth to 6 gorgeous kittens.
2. Sophies kittens - a mixture of tabbys, black and black and white. She even adopted a tiny poorly kitten who no one expected to live. The kitten is now thriving which means there are 7 kittens from this litter.
The cats and kittens that haven't been reserved are as follows:
3. Ebony - semi feral black female who i'm trying to tame down, if not a farm or stable would probably be best for her. Or even someone who is willing to have her in their home but not expect to see much of her. That way at least she will still get food and medical treatment when required.
4. Ebony's 5 kittens. These arrived here with their mom at just 1 day old. They are now coming upto 5 weeks old and lovely little characters. There is 1 full black, 3 black and white and 1 dark grey and white. She is the tiniest of them all but she was walking before 2 weeks of age and eating before 3 weeks.
5. Bella - She arrived when her kittens were just 1 day old and very nervous. She is a black and white cat and is looking for a quiet home to relax in.
6. Bella's kittens - We started with 5 kittens, all different tabbies but have ended up with 10!! The lady who rang me about Bella got in touch to see if i could help with a heavily pregnant cat. Before i had chance to get there she had given birth to 5 kittens. Sadly the cat seemed to disappear and the kittens were left with no mom or milk for quite sometime. It was decided that the best thing to do was take the kittens who by this time were cold and lifeless, and try to either hand rear or share them with the other nursing cats. Bella came to the rescue and has taken on all 5 kittens!! She is doing fantastic but i'm keeping a very close eye on her and topping kittens up if needed. Attempts are being made to try to trap the mom cat and bring her to safety. 
7. Alice - She came from the same place as Bella (these are all strays by the way). Alice has 3 kittens who are almost 2 weeks old now. Again, all different tabbies.
8. Minnie - long haired ginger female. she's 12 months old approx. She's been reserved but things can fall through so i've included her on her just in case.
9. Elvis - white and black male who came from the same place as Bella and Alice. A lovely boy who is neutered and ready for his new home.
10. Macey - a tabby cat aged approx 12 months old. Again she is reserved but things can fall through. She is pregnant at the moment so won't be ready to leave for sometime yet.
11. Tinker - blue female tabby. Tinker was left behind when her owners moved away. I don't know if she's been spayed so will wait to see if she comes on heat before she's allowed to go to her new home

photos to follow x


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh my CG, how on earth are you coping? Noticed Bagpuss isn't on the list :wink: Everything crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## cats galore

oliviarussian said:


> Oh my CG, how on earth are you coping? Noticed Bagpuss isn't on the list :wink: Everything crossed for tomorrow xx


it's not too bad at the moment but i think it will very very hectic when all the kittens start getting around. in my house at the moment there are 26 kiitens. 4 will be leaving in a few weeks but Macey's kittens will be due to be born around then so they'll top us back up


----------



## peecee

Bella looks lovely (love black and white cats) but I don't think she would have a quiet life here. My younger cat is very energetic and always wants play and my older cat is top cat and very assertive and would probably get on better with a kitten.


----------



## Lulus mum

I have tremendous admiration for you and everyone who who works in rescue!!

Having worked in rescue ,I know how frustrating the work can be because of peoples attitudes and lack of responsibilty.

This time of year-kitten season-leaves all rescues struggling to cope.

I also know the joy which we feel when we have nurtured a tiny little kitten or puppy and seen it grow and thrive .
We leave them in the care of their (hopefully) new forever homes and a piece of our heart goes with them.

I hope that all the little lovelies on your list find their special owners.
God bless
Maureen


----------



## sharonchilds

I hope all the beautiful babies in your care find loving homes soon.
You do such an amazing job with them all.


----------



## cats galore

I've finally had chance to add photos of the cats and kittens needing homes

Firstly we have Sophie and her kittens

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_54221_zpsa2cab46e.jpg.html]

On this photo you can also see the tiny white and black kitten that Sophie is caring for

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_54261_zpsebf590b2.jpg.html]

Next we have Ebony and her 5 kittens. A mixture of black and black/white

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_52961_zps2be8fd44.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_53041_zps687875a8.jpg.html]

Next is Bella. She has 5 kittens of her own and two from the extra litter that turned up without the mom. She has a mixture of tabbies

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_53281_zps8dba9e4c.jpg.html]

This is Alice and her 3 tabby kittens

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140512_091249_resized_zps1f1935cc.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/20140512_091714_resized_zps4026794c.jpg.html]

This is Tinker, she's a lovely blue tabby. She's being spayed next week as i now know she hasn't been done already (she's on heat and very loud )

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_53761_zps315642bc.jpg.html]

This gorgeous girl, Minnie is up for adoption again too. She would probably do better in a house with just one or two cats or no other cats at all. She's quite nervous and wants to be with you all the time when you are in the same room. She's very loving

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_53931_zps631d9f3b.jpg.html]

These two little ones are out of the litter that arrived without their mom

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_54301_zpsb4545e73.jpg.html]

Last but certainly not least is Macey's babies. She had 5 but sadly one passed away at just 5 hours old. She's now taken on the two blue babies above meaning she has 6 caring for in total. Macey is already reserved

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_54361_zpsae1bbc78.jpg.html]


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Wow you definitely have your handfuls there! All absolutely gorgeous too!

Sooo many pretty kitties but Alice is just heavenly! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I knew I shouldn't of looked as I already have my hands full with 6 and promised myself no more :crying:

Hope you find them all lovely homes xxx


----------



## Lilylass

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Sooo many pretty kitties but Alice is just heavenly! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


As CG knows, it's usually the adult boys that steel my heart but it do a wee somersault when I saw Alice 

I soooooo wish I could have 1 or 2 more but sadly cant either


----------



## Charity

They are all gorgeous but must admit Alice is so pretty and Sophie.


----------



## MinkyMadam

Wow! You must be rushed off your feet. Lovely pics. Hope you manage to find some really wonderful homes for these wee darlings. You're clearly doing a fantastic job. :thumbup1:


----------



## GingerNinja

You truly are an angel CG! I so wish I could take some 

I will spread the word as we have an office in Birmingham


----------



## cats galore

Next week will be a busy week at the vets, not that it isn't most weeks though. We have Ebony, Tinker and Minnie going on Tuesday night ready to be spayed first thing Wednesday morning. Then when I collect the three girls I will be leaving Tutsy's 4 kittens at the vets ready for spaying/castrating on Thursday morning. Thankfully all of these kittens now have lovely homes lined up for them. Next to find homes for Ebony's kittens and the adults. I'm doing well with rehoming which means I can then help more cats and kittens as some leave. I just hope it continues this way.


----------



## rowenawells

peecee said:


> Bella looks lovely (love black and white cats) but I don't think she would have a quiet life here. My younger cat is very energetic and always wants play and my older cat is top cat and very assertive and would probably get on better with a kitten.


------------


----------



## rowenawells

cats galore said:


> I've finally had chance to add photos of the cats and kittens needing homes
> 
> good lord !! And I am stressing about rehoming just 2 little kittens. Wish you the best.


----------



## cats galore

A quick update: Four of Sophies kittens are now reserved - 1 is pending a homecheck.
Two of the kittens that Macey has 'adopted' are now reserved.
Ebony, the semi feral is doing so well now. She has free access to the house and run and is so much more relaxed. She still nervous, but she's improving so much each day. I now know that she will be able to live in a home one day rather than in stables or a farm
I've got possible homes for Minnie and Tinker too (seperately).
I can't remember if i've mentioned about Macey, but she's also reserved for when her kittens are old enough

I've just had an urgent call for help with a mom cat and litter of tiny kittens that have been found in a shed. I'm now desperately seeking a foster home in my local area for these as i have no space at all here


----------



## cats galore

Just heard that another mom cat with a litter of kittens is arriving tomorrow and also a mom cat with either 1 or 2 six week old kittens is arriving (the stupid woman may be giving one kitten away in the morning, she's already given another away). fortunately i've found foster homes for them as i have no where at all


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh god  I have been trying telling everyone I know that might be interested in getting a cat. I will keep on working on it :blushing:


----------



## cats galore

GingerNinja said:


> Oh god  I have been trying telling everyone I know that might be interested in getting a cat. I will keep on working on it :blushing:


These are arriving tomorrow too. thank god i've found some foster homes


----------



## cats galore

Another quick update:

Minnie has now found her forever home with a veterinary nurse at the vets I use. She will be leaving for her forever home on Tuesday

We have another new arrival - Merve arrived last night after his mom and siblings were killed on a farm by a bale of hay that fell and landed on them:crying:
Somehow Merve was the lucky one and escaped. He is approx 3-4 weeks old and has been provisionally reserved.

Then we have Carrie and her 4 kittens. She was the cat that was found in a shed with her babies. They are about 2 weeks old and doing well. Carrie hasn't been so lucky and is quite poorly at the moment. She's been to the vets today and has cat flu along with fluid on her chest and poorly eyes She's now on medication and we are keeping a very close eye on the kittens too.

This is Minnie who is off to her new home on Tuesday

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_53931_zps3a04c1ee.jpg.html]

This is Merve, the little orphan kitten

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_57031_zpsfa9eb514.jpg.html]

Finally this is Carrie with her 4 kittens

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_55841_zps4b4260f9.jpg.html]


----------



## moggiemum

i love them all :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MinkyMadam

I don't know how you cope CG - it's an emotional rollercoaster just reading your posts! 
I'm so grateful for you and others like you who do such wonderful work. I know there are many many happy endings and I guess that must keep you going through the sadness and frustration you must encounter. 
I heard some very sad news yesterday that my small local rescue is closing down under very difficult circumstances. I dread to think what will happen to the many cats in need in the area now, though thankfully I understand work with the ferals will continue. 
Thank you so much for all that you do. Very best wishes and positive vibes for you and all the wee darlings who are lucky enough to be in your care. X


----------



## cats galore

Charlie the deaf kitten and Mavis have now left to start their new lives with a lovely man. He is thrilled with them and they are already really relaxed in his home

Sophie and the last of her kittens have also been reserved today. They will both be heading off together to spend their lives with a lovely family as soon as the time is right

Alice's three kittens are reserved for my vet and i'm hopeful that he may take Alice too.

One of LuLu's kittens have now been reserved too. 

So i now need to find forever homes for LuLu and her other kitten, Bella and her 7 kittens, all 5 of Ebony's kittens, 2 or possibly 3 of the ginger kittens, Carrie and her 4 kittens and 5 of Macey's kittens.

Don't forget if you are considering adopting, i have lots to choose from still


----------



## kittywits86

whare are you based i would love to adopt a kitten


----------



## kittywits86

i would love one of maceys kittens i dont mid which one or the sex of the kitten just want to share some love


----------



## cats galore

kittywits86 said:


> whare are you based i would love to adopt a kitten


I am in Wolverhampton, west midlands


----------



## Britt

I volunteer at Help Animals and there are like 40 cats there at the moment (kittens included). And it's gonna be the holiday season soon with more people leaving their cats/dogs behind


----------



## aria2013

Omg, there are all beautiful, I admire you so much hun for doing what you do. If I can help in anyway then please let me know x


----------



## GingerNinja

kittywits86 said:


> i would love one of maceys kittens i dont mid which one or the sex of the kitten just want to share some love


Hi Kittywits, if you are not in CG's area members on this forum often help out with transport 

P.S. I think you might need two


----------



## kittywits86

thank you for the transport advice good news i have just spoken to a friend who wrks with the local rspca and have adopted two beautiful female babies ready in two weeks cant wait


----------



## aria2013

If only I lived closer to you, Merve is such a cutie xx


----------



## cats galore

aria2013 said:


> If only I lived closer to you, Merve is such a cutie xx


Merve is reserved at the moment but there is a possibility that it may fall through. i'll keep you updated. I've had kittens go all over the country, one is actually in Essex with another forum member


----------



## aria2013

They are all gorgeous mind you  x


----------



## moggiemum

catsgalore rescue got my susie to me all the way from wolverhampton to london , the power of love xx


----------



## cats galore

After another heartbreaking day on Friday when Macey was taken so very poorly so quickly, having her pts was the only option, today has brought great happiness for myself and two families. 
Sophie and her kitten Olly have left for their forever home together. It is earlier than normal but Sophie was struggling with the kittens running around her and after what she's been through it seemed the best answer. She's certainly settled in very quickly with her new family.

Also today, Tinker the gorgeous blue tabby left for her new home too. She's going to be big sister to a ragdoll kitten. Tinker has a very gentle relaxed nature so i'm sure they'll get on great

Good luck all three of you - you deserve it xx


----------



## Charity

Yay, lovely, have a good life you three.


----------



## Medran

cats galore said:


> These are arriving tomorrow too. thank god i've found some foster homes


Oh gosh these are sooo cute 

Have they found their forever home yet?

May have to convince my partner that our 2 rescue cats need more friends


----------



## cats galore

Medran said:


> Oh gosh these are sooo cute
> 
> Have they found their forever home yet?
> 
> May have to convince my partner that our 2 rescue cats need more friends


those particular three didn't arrive here in the end. Some stupid person gave them away to a woman who was going to sell them
I have lots of other kittens and cats looking for homes though. I'll try to update all the photos later today - i have to go out so i haven't got time to do it now x


----------



## Medran

cats galore said:


> those particular three didn't arrive here in the end. Some stupid person gave them away to a woman who was going to sell them
> I have lots of other kittens and cats looking for homes though. I'll try to update all the photos later today - i have to go out so i haven't got time to do it now x


Oh no 

Let me know when they are updated


----------



## cats galore

Now to try to update everything
Available cats: Bella, Freda, Lulu, and a new arrival Daisy. 
Bella is a lovely young black and white cat who is just finishing rearing her kittens. She's gentle although a little nervous at first. Sudden movements do startle her but she soon comes around to a calm gentle voice. She's fussy and will make a lovely companion for someone. She's fine with other cats but scared of dogs, but i'm sure that will change in time. She's spayed, FIV/FeLV negative and ready to leave.
Next we have Freda. She's also a young black and white cat whose kittens are now about 8 weeks old. She's a very friendly and loving cat and will be spayed in the next week or so ready to leave for her new life.
Then we have Lulu. She's yet another black and white cat who is ready to leave immediately. She is so tiny, i have no idea how she managed to give birth to 5 kittens - and several litters too!! She has two kittens now (the original owner gave the other 3 away at just 5 weeks old) who are 11 weeks old now. She is spayed and waiting to start her new life.
Then we have Daisy. She only arrived last night with a litter of one day kittens. She's a beautiful torti and very gentle. She's a little nervous but that's to be expected. She was found living amongst rubbish behind some shops Thankfully someone spotted her and brought her to me. She will be spayed and blood tested prior to leaving me but obviously that won't be for sometime yet.
These are the photos of the adult cats:

Bella

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1270730_717272108310295_5203903639409800577_o_zps5405a8d8.jpg.html]

Freda

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10376823_719052791465560_4028243990409959444_n_zps1b9272ad.jpg.html]

Lulu

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10384534_718921908145315_3090462291855114733_n_zpsfb4b7253.jpg.html]

Daisy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10368924_720495167987989_748375877177794314_o_zps869e622a.jpg.html]

Next onto the kittens

Firstly there are Bella's seven tabby kittens. Some are reserved, but there are still others available. I'll just show a few photos to give you an idea of what they look like. They don't sit still long enough to get individual photos

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10504980_719591408078365_8356199065925649788_o_zpsd9ee8ddf.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10448772_718932204810952_7681250459766182506_n_zpsb44ca1d5.jpg.html]

Then we have the last remaining kitten of Sophie's. He had a home to go to but the night before he was due to leave it fell through He is neutered and ready to leave. This little boy is so loving, he's gorgeous

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10355740_718917421479097_8709138933740493750_n_zps8cb9d851.jpg.html]

Then there is Murphy. Again he is neutered and ready to leave - he is good friends with Sophie's kitten and it would be lovely if they could be rehomed together He doesn't always look so startled but it's the only photo i've got at the moment as he won't sit still for me

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1511706_718926248144881_2705273447297906866_n_zpsdbc18456.jpg.html]

Next we have Freda's kittens - Freddy and Flo
They are approx 8 weeks old and will be neutered prior to leaving at 12 weeks old. This is Flo and she is so cuddly and friendly

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10478172_719054004798772_1619440518015816128_n_zpsc90ba0d6.jpg.html]

This is Flo's brother Freddy. Just like Flo he is very friendly too

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10492610_719056578131848_2950885005507585108_n_zps77248ae0.jpg.html]

Next we have Lulu's kittens. one has found a home with a forum member - but she will decide which she wants when she arrives here in a couple of weeks time
They are both boys and will be neutered in the next week or so ready for leaving in two weeks time. Maybe the remaining kitten could be rehomed with his mom

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10325617_709274012443438_5041163446009665620_n_zps34656503.jpg.html]

Then we have Clover's kittens (formerly Carrie - she is reserved). We have three black and white and one torti. They are all really lovely kittens and are now approx 7 weeks old now. Again, they will all be neutered prior to leaving

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10500533_719049371465902_4902791397842433639_n_zpsd634263c.jpg.html]

We then have Macey's kittens. Out of them all there are one black, two tabbys and then the little white and ginger kitten that she adopted, Merve. Merve turned out to be a girl in the end Again all will be spayed/castrated before leaving. Macey did have a home to go to but sadly she had to be pts a couple of weeks ago:crying:
i'll get some photos of these kittens later when they sit still for a few minutes.

Obviously Daisy's kittens will be needing homes in 12 weeks time (they are shown with their mom in the photo further up the page).

I also have a pregnant cat turning up later today after she had spent time living as a stray and then a lady spotted a man setting his dog on her:mad5:
She will be safe with me anytime now.
I think i've added everyone but i'll double check and add more info if i've missed any out


----------



## MoggyBaby

So many gorgeous babies - after spending time at the ARC, they are all so sociable and well adjusted. CG does a fabulous job making sure all the cats & kittens that come in are treated as a part of the family so, when they go to their new forever home, they understand what it feels like to be loved and cherished.


----------



## GingerNinja

Great update sally, I'm still working on my friend and will send them the link!


----------



## cats galore

This is the newest addition to the rescue. Holly as she is now named arrived today. She is a pregnant stray and was taken into a lady's house for safety after a man set his dog on her. She is very sleepy but also appears to be in the first stages of labour. From what the lady described, i think she lost her mucus plug last night.


----------



## MoggyBaby

cats galore said:


> This is the newest addition to the rescue. Holly as she is now named arrived today. She is a pregnant stray and was taken into a lady's house for safety after a man set his dog on her. She is very sleepy but also appears to be in the first stages of labour. From what the lady described, i think she lost her mucus plug last night.


What a pretty girl. If she is in labour, at least she is now in safe hands who will care for her.


----------



## GingerNinja

What a gorgeous young lady :blush:

Thank goodness she has found you!


----------



## Charity

She's lovely, poor little one. Hope she has a safe delivery.


----------



## cats galore

Just a quick update for everyone. Holly turned out to be stressed rather than in labour but she has calmed down now. She sleeps constantly, only waking for a bit of food or her tray. She's been to the vets today and she's been given a clean bill of health. She's had her snap test done for FIV and FeLV too and that is negative thankfully. Now we just build her up ready for birth.

Daisy also had her vet check today and her snap test. She is also negative. I do worry about the strays more than others, especially if they are pregnant or nusring as they can catch such horrible illnesses. For this reason i have started making sure that all cats are tested when they first arrive.


----------



## moggiemum

MoggyBaby said:


> So many gorgeous babies - after spending time at the ARC, they are all so sociable and well adjusted. CG does a fabulous job making sure all the cats & kittens that come in are treated as a part of the family so, when they go to their new forever home, they understand what it feels like to be loved and cherished.


this is so true , i have one of the kittens born at the Arc and i have never met a more loving cat with the most amazing manners and what a confidant little madm she has been since day one 

awww CG all your new babies are beautiful , i esp love Sophie's boy im calling him Sophie's Choice :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

Just to let everyone know that Sophie's little boy has now been reserved and the last of Ebony's kittens, Mindy and also Murphy have gone to their new home today. Holly is also reserved so long as she is ok with other cats which she certainly appears to be.

I do have two more here tonight though. These have had a place reserved for them as i knew they needed help. They have been living in a lady's garden and there appears to more kittens to come. Mom is now named Tammy, a small black and white girl, probably around 12-15 months old and her baby is now named Esmay and is about 6 weeks old. She is a long haired torti and white. She is terrified of humans so she will need some time to adjust to us all


----------



## Charity

It's so sad how they just keep coming. Esmay is a little beauty. Glad the others have new homes.


----------



## cats galore

Just a gentle bump to say that we still have lots of cats and kittens needing loving homes. Sadly Sophie's kitten is on his way back to me as he really isn't settling with the resident dog. In fact the older cat had tarted protecting him from the dog which has resulted in the cat getting hurt
Please message me if you are interested in any of the cats and kittens available


----------



## Charity

That's a shame but better he comes back to you than waiting until perhaps there's a serious mishap, wasn't meant to be but, there's someone out there for him. Can we have some more pics CG?


----------



## cats galore

Charity said:


> That's a shame but better he comes back to you than waiting until perhaps there's a serious mishap, wasn't meant to be but, there's someone out there for him. Can we have some more pics CG?


i'll add a lot later but for now will this one do?


----------



## MoggyBaby

cats galore said:


> i'll add a lot later but for now will this one do?


You are SUCH a tease young lady, posting up a piccie of your prettiest girl!!! A VERY beautiful baby..... :001_wub:

.


----------



## aria2013

She is gorgeous x


----------



## cats galore

MoggyBaby said:


> You are SUCH a tease young lady, posting up a piccie of your prettiest girl!!! A VERY beautiful baby..... :001_wub:
> 
> .


this is one kitten i really really want to keep but i know i'm not allowed
She's gorgeous and i'm hoping to rehome her with her mom, Tammy. They love each other so much and Tammy is a gorgeous friendly girl too Esmay's poorly eye is better now.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_62741_zps85a0240b.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_63031_zps87120910.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_62691_zps603ead22.jpg.html]


----------



## Spiderwebb

Absolutely beautiful wish all cats could be so loved !!


----------



## Polly G

Oh these two are beautiful x


----------



## lostbear

cats galore said:


> This is the newest addition to the rescue. Holly as she is now named arrived today. She is a pregnant stray and was taken into a lady's house for safety after a man set his dog on her. She is very sleepy but also appears to be in the first stages of labour. From what the lady described, i think she lost her mucus plug last night.


Jesus wept! What sort of scum sets a dog on a pregnant cat?! Thank heavens that lady intervened.


----------



## cats galore

This is the last remaining kitten out of the litter of three found at a school. One has gone to live with a veterinary nurse at my nurse, one (Donald) has gone to live with Moggybaby, and the last boy needs his forever home. He is still a little nervous but getting braver everyday. He was absolutely terrified of humans when he arrived here, bless him but i would imagine within the next few weeks he'll be as brave as Donald is now

in the third photo he is the one on the right. he was very scared then but he's a lot better now


----------



## cats galore

lostbear said:


> Jesus wept! What sort of scum sets a dog on a pregnant cat?! Thank heavens that lady intervened.


problem was the man was the lady's landlord so she couldn't say a word or she risked losing her home. best thing she did was to call me for help. she must be due anytime now


----------



## Lilifer

cats galore said:


> i'll add a lot later but for now will this one do?


Aargh, most stunning cat I have seen in ages. I am so pleased that you live miles from me & I don't drive!!!


----------



## TeddyMum

Good luck babies xx all so beautiful x


----------



## cats galore

Don't forget we still have lots of cats and kittens waiting for their forever homes including these beauties that arrived yesterday and of course the poor kittens with half their tails missing and in dreadful states. They are looking really good now. I'll get you some photographs as soon as i get chance x


----------



## GingerNinja

Awww CG they're all beautiful, but that little mummy cat is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

GingerNinja said:


> Awww CG they're all beautiful, but that little mummy cat is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


Izzy is a gorgeous girl and very gentle too. she's about 10 months old so still only a baby herself. she came with her ginger and white unneutered brother too so as you can see, neither had been done  Oscar her brother was neutered today and leaves for his forever home on Sunday


----------



## cats galore

I just thought i would update to say two more kittens left on Friday, two more have been reserved today ready for leaving next weekend and someone is interested in Lulu's two kittens too
Oscar will be leaving today for his forver home and his sister Izzy who has the kittens above is absolutely lovely. She is perfectly fine with other cats and will make the perfect addition to any family.
Thought you may like to see Holly's two babies too - they will be three weeks old tomorrow - these are the c-section kittens.
This leaves me with 6 adult cats and 30 kittens still needing forever homes on top of all the others that are reserved but still waiting to be neutered before leaving x


----------



## cats galore

All being well seven more kittens will be leaving at the weekend but i still have lots more (around 30) needing forever homes - all sorts of colours and short and long hair. I have 6 young adult cats still needing homes too if anyone has a place in their heart and home for any of them


----------



## Ang2

cats galore said:


> problem was the man was the lady's landlord so she couldn't say a word or she risked losing her home. best thing she did was to call me for help. she must be due anytime now


Sorry, but a landlord does not have the right to do this! I would have called the police, and the RSPCA!!!! And she certainly wouldn't have lost her home! In fact, the landlord could have been prosecuted and privately sued - ******!


----------



## Jiskefet

I wish I could.....

But quite apart from being abroad, I am struggling financially with the recent vet bills for the ones I have right now.


----------



## lostbear

cats galore said:


> i'll add a lot later but for now will this one do?


Dammit! Stop posting pictures of unbearably delightful kittens . . .


----------



## huckybuck

Hi Sally,
I'm fairly new to the forums and especially the rescue pages. Became aware of catcoonz a couple of weeks ago and was able to send a little help. I'd very much like to do the same for you and the arc. Please can you pm me an address and/or paypal acc if you have one and if there is anything in particular you need that would help. I would have loved to come to your fete but got a full weekend so wish you all the best for a successful day.


----------



## cats galore

huckybuck said:


> Hi Sally,
> I'm fairly new to the forums and especially the rescue pages. Became aware of catcoonz a couple of weeks ago and was able to send a little help. I'd very much like to do the same for you and the arc. Please can you pm me an address and/or paypal acc if you have one and if there is anything in particular you need that would help. I would have loved to come to your fete but got a full weekend so wish you all the best for a successful day.


Thankyou huckybuck, i've sent you a pm. As you can imagine having over 30 kittens plus adult cats takes a lot of time as well as funding x


----------



## cats galore

I don't think i've added these actually. This very skinny torti girl arrived last week with a litter of 4 x seven week old kittens. All the kittens are scared so they will need time to adjust to humans but Libby is very friendly. I think i may have her a lovely home lined up already
There are two ginger kittens, one black and white and a torbi


----------



## lostbear

Poor babies. Libby is a pretty little thing, isn't she?


----------



## cats galore

This is Daisy, a gorgeous friendly torti girl with her six kittens who are now 7 weeks old.
They arrived when the kittens were one day old after almost being thrown into a crusher in a cardboard box at some shops Daisy is very thin and boney but she's finally starting to put a little weight on now although she does think she needs to eat constantly. She's been checked out at the vets to make sure their is no medical reason and thankfully she is fine. She has tested negativefor FIV/FeLV and will be spayed in a few weeks time. All of these are looking for their forever homes

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_67781_zpsfa77be91.jpg.html]


----------



## Treaclesmum

Daisy looks adorable, very cute little face, and has such pretty babies, I could never choose between them if I had to!! The skinny tortie Libby is very sweet too but so thin bless her  I hope she puts some weight on soon and that her and her kittens grow more trusting of humans.. I dread to think how they all ended up in such a state in the first place though x


----------



## cats galore

Treaclesmum said:


> Daisy looks adorable, very cute little face, and has such pretty babies, I could never choose between them if I had to!! The skinny tortie Libby is very sweet too but so thin bless her  I hope she puts some weight on soon and that her and her kittens grow more trusting of humans.. I dread to think how they all ended up in such a state in the first place though x


Libby is a gorgeous gentle girl too. It's unbelievable how trusting they are after what they have been through. She was spayed today so should start filling out a bit more now. Her kittens are adorable too and will come to us for a fuss so we'll have no trouble with them at all now. They live in my son's bedroom at the moment so he has Libby and 4 kittens sharing his bed at night


----------



## lostbear

I am hoping to add to my catarium. Ideally the new baby will be a little ginger/ginger and white girl (I have two monster ginger boys) or a tortie girl. Or a black girl. Oh, all right - a girl! . . . . . . (or a boy) . . . .

I nearly got another cat last year but didn't, but now we have lost a dog (Grace had cancer and we had to let her go - it was AWFUL!) and I am really ready for a new baby.

A kitten is favourite, but an older, laid-back cat might also work. The boys are amenable to the company of lady cats, but would probably be okay with a little new 'un.


----------



## lostbear

cats galore said:


> These are arriving tomorrow too. thank god i've found some foster homes


Either of those gingers a gurl?


----------



## lostbear

I have contacted this owner to try to dissuade her from breeding a litter - maybe others would add their voices?

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/account/email-seller-confirmation/918121/


----------



## cats galore

lostbear said:


> Either of those gingers a gurl?


Sorry LB but I don't have any ginger females at the moment and i'm afraid you've just missed out on the most gorgeous long haired tortie kittens too


----------



## MoggyBaby

lostbear said:


> Either of those gingers a gurl?


If you were flexible on colour LB, I met the most adorable little black snuggle chops when I was over at CG's yesterday.... I think it was a girl but CG could confirm on that. Her mummy is one of CG's ferals but the kitten just loves to be snuggled and cuddled. She was just a little dote......


----------



## cats galore

[/URL][/IMG]


MoggyBaby said:


> If you were flexible on colour LB, I met the most adorable little black snuggle chops when I was over at CG's yesterday.... I think it was a girl but CG could confirm on that. Her mummy is one of CG's ferals but the kitten just loves to be snuggled and cuddled. She was just a little dote......


You are right MB, she is one of Lizzie's kittens who was a true feral but this little girl is just adorable and cuddly. This is her in the photo, not the best i'm afraid but she wouldn't keep still for long. Lizzie was tested for FIV and FeLV at the time od her c-section and she was negative for both so we know her babies are too x


----------



## cats galore

not sure what happened to the photo so i'll try again


----------



## MoggyBaby

cats galore said:


> not sure what happened to the photo so i'll try again
> View attachment 235305


SUCH a little darling. She was SOOOOO cute. xx


----------



## lostbear

cats galore said:


> not sure what happened to the photo so i'll try again
> View attachment 235305


She's LOVELY! How old is she?


----------



## cats galore

lostbear said:


> She's LOVELY! How old is she?


She's 11 weeks old LB and so long as she is 1000g at 12 weeks she will be spayed and then ready to leave


----------



## lostbear

I'm so sorry - can't work out how to send a PM in this new system - how much do you need for your kittens (if you PM me it will probably alter me)


----------



## chillminx

lostbear said:


> I'm so sorry - can't work out how to send a PM in this new system - how much do you need for your kittens (if you PM me it will probably alter me)


Click on the envelope in the top right hand corner next to your name, and "start a new conversation" (i.e. send a PM )


----------

